# DFC Visitors....



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a few teaser pics...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

YAY Dane puppy playdate. Can't wait to see more! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zailey and Zuri are already the best of buds!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I was excited to see Z&Z together!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww!! LOVE it! Such cutie pies!

Thanks for the teasers. More more more!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

More pics are already posted here in our Fun With DFC Friends album :wink:
Picasa Web Albums - Jon Atwood - Fun With DFC ...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! Looks like so much fun! What a full house! :biggrin:
Thanks for sharing such great pics.
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

See I really like the two Danes you guys have. The one with blue spots and brindle spots. My neighbours is a solid brindle I dont like that, I dont like solid blacks or solid blues. If I get one (in the far future) it will need to be the colouring of yours or pure white (which I dunno is possible with Danes?)...whats that colouring called tho that you guys have?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Zuri is a Brindlequin

Zailey is a Merle

White IS possible in Dane's but they are usually deaf and/or blind

There's actually over 60 color combinations of Dane
http://www.asocd.com/ASOCDColorChart1.html


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

The dogs are having a blast! I love, love, LOVE the photos. 

If you can get them to hold still long enough could you get a size comparison photo of Zuri and Zailey?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a fun visit, did you take all dogs for a hike?


----------

